# A6 Avant pics please.



## TURBO-BOONE (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anybody have any good pics of some wagons?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: A6 Avant pics please. (TURBO-BOONE)*

Here's mine.


















_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 9:13 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

did they ever make a manual 2.7t with the avants?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I would assume yes, but none made it to the US for sale. 2.7T avants are common in Europe.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I felt the same way when I found out that the avant only came with a 2.8 or 3.0 engine in the US, unless you're prepared to spend big dollars on a S6.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

but that is an automatic, and automatics SUCK


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

It's actually tiptronic, and it can be fitted with paddle shifters on the steering wheel. Also, with 340hp it can't suck that bad!


----------



## reaper60 (Sep 26, 2007)

Buy an all-road. 2.7T 6-speed.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (reaper60)*

This is my wagon


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (BIGMerle)*

What suspension are you running?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

what size rims and tires out back?
that looks real nice. you need a set of my blacked out headlights


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

That's a goregous Avant! Looks phenomenal in T-red!

_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_you need a set of my blacked out headlights









Or at least a set of Allroad headlights!


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: A6 Avant pics please. (TURBO-BOONE)*

























Mine, its just stock.


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

my big dream is to do the swap of my 2.7t and other goodies into c5 avant...but, i dont know when it will happen...









_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_I would assume yes, but none made it to the US for sale. 2.7T avants are common in Europe.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (kievskiy)*

Good luck with that! That would be a hot ride.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_What suspension are you running?


Thanks Guys...They are H&R Coilovers
_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_what size rims and tires out back?
that looks real nice. you need a set of my blacked out headlights 

I would love some blacked out ones but cant go without my car long enough to paint them

The wheels are 19x8 and 19x9 iForged Senekas
Thanks again guys....i have only had her for a month and still have a couple more mods i want to get done .......and still pondering a pes SC....wish i could swap a 2.7t


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (BIGMerle)*

I've got H&Rs also, I love the ride. I've always liked the A6 avant in red. Looking good.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_I've got H&Rs also, I love the ride. I've always liked the A6 avant in red. Looking good.

are you going to get new wheels, it seems liek your rolling stock?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*

It doesn't seem like i'm rolling stock, I AM ROLLING STOCK!







Such is life, since I work in Italy wheels are not a priority for me right now, but when the time comes i'll put on my H-Sports and upgrade to some 18s. Nothing too fancy, and maybe some small external goodies as well.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's my S6. There is actually a family of Incas living in my wheel gap. 

















_Modified by CALL AAA at 7:06 PM 11/4/2007_


_Modified by CALL AAA at 7:14 PM 11/4/2007_


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Are you shopping for an avant? I know where to find 'em.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

i would like it if you would stop taking pictures of my garage!









i wish i had a wagon instead of a sedan.


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_Are you shopping for an avant? I know where to find 'em.









So, how is the afterlife? Cuz that photo must have been taken in heaven!








But seriously, that is one serious looking collection of cars.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Not pictured were an S8, 3 more S6s, another Allroad or 2, and a few more A6 avants.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_Not pictured were an S8, 3 more S6s, another Allroad or 2, and a few more A6 avants. 


I just need some of those parts


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

No parts. Just complete cars, and really nice, clean and low mile cars, at that.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

Give me one of the pearl ones


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

This guy's shop is one of the very very rare places, where you COULD walk in and get 2 pearl S6s. It's rare enough that you see one, but he actually has a selection of S6s and your choice of pearls.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

Where's it at? Seriously I want one


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

He's in Irvine, CA. He usually has 5-8 S6s on hand. If you're serious about getting one, give him a call at 1 800 444 AUDI. Ask for Audi Bob.


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_Where's it at? Seriously I want one









My '02 S6 Avant is for sale.
I'm on the east coast. A lot closer.
FLi


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1FLiGLi* »_
My '02 S6 Avant is for sale.
I'm on the east coast. A lot closer.
FLi

Pics?


----------



## gwagen (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: A6 Avant pics please. (TURBO-BOONE)*

Some pics of my S6 avant


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1FLiGLi* »_
My '02 S6 Avant is for sale.
I'm on the east coast. A lot closer.
FLi

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_
Pics?


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

PM replied to.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

how many miles and what are you asking?


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*My Baby*

I went BANANAS with mine....but I always do. Alot of you guys are in the "DMV"(DC, MD VA) but I never see any of these cars and I drive ALOT!!!


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (BIGMerle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGMerle* »_how many miles and what are you asking?

PM sent.
Cheers,
FLi


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

911RS6, can you post some bigger pictures? When I click on them, I still see them as a large thumbnail.


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

Hey Big Merle,
Where you referring to me? I didn't mention that I was selling. Although I did take these pictures for that reason. I have 70k miles. And I will always consider reasonable offers. I'm always looking for a new project car...so anything is possible.









But it is a true OEM conversion of an S6 to an RS6 body. Including:
OEM Front Bumper Cover
OEM Rear Bumper Cover
OEM Side Skirts
OEM Grilles
OEM RS6 Sound Enhanced Exhaust
H&R Coilovers
Porsche GT2 Long Distance 380mm (15in.) Brakes
20" Victor Equipment Wheels (5X130) 8.5 & 10
Still have an RSE NAV unit, RS6+ Rear Spoiler, Euro Clear-Reflector Headlights, RS6 Alcantara-Wrapped Steering Wheel...and a few other goodies sitting in the garage.
But ultimately for this car....I'm in search of one of the V-10 motors from the S6 or S8. Which I will mate with an RS4 6-speed tranny. That will keep me happy til the ne RS6 avant arrives.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (911RS6)*

Very nice.


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Just bought this the other night








99 2.8
63,200 miles
Previous owner had a timing belt failure and sold the car to my mechanic. He then put in a brand new shortblock and rebuilt the head with new lifters and valves.
Got it for $9000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (simplicit)*

Let's bring some life in here shall we?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Just purchased this 2000 A6 2.8 for $9000 a couple weeks ago. 
Gotta say. I LOVE this car. So much quality for so cheap.


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*

YES! Thank you









_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_Let's bring some life in here shall we? 

















 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: A6 Avant pics please. (gwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwagen* »_Some pics of my S6 avant




hell yeah!! rockin the racing green!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by an_a6 at 12:58 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

any more pics of this bad boy?


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

My Avant. Still got the temp on......


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

Some of these cars need moar clear corners!


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (btruby1)*

I'm inclined to agree with you, I have a set of the european version sitting in the garage with the city lights in them. It's just a matter making time and installing them.


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*

VERY NICE,
I just took off my summer wheels (20in.) and now am running my powder-coated black 19x9 OEM RS6 wheels...i'll post a few pics soon.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (911RS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *911RS6* »_I'm inclined to agree with you, I have a set of the european version sitting in the garage with the city lights in them. It's just a matter making time and installing them.


Even better, I just removed the reflectors and put clear bulbs in. E-Codes FTW.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (911RS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *911RS6* »_VERY NICE,
I just took off my summer wheels (20in.) and now am running my powder-coated black 19x9 OEM RS6 wheels...i'll post a few pics soon.

Do EEEEEET


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: A6 Avant pics please. (TURBO-BOONE)*


----------



## NicholasA6 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

Maintenance
How much
how many miles
carfax any clean?
Im very interrested


----------



## NicholasA6 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

any upgrades? mods?
how long have you had this car
please send reply to [email protected]
Thanks
cant wait to hear from you


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*

A couple more...


----------



## sjparker (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*



















_Modified by sjparker at 7:54 AM 1-19-2008_


----------

